
Why Weed Isn't Legal and May Never Be - rosser
http://business-news.thestreet.com/philly/story/why-weed-isnt-legal-and-may-never-be/11978464?page=3
======
eip
Ganja cures the Babylon mind sickness. That is why it is illegal.

It also cures cancer but you aren't allowed to know that.

